# Einmal um den Edersee möglichst ohne Straße



## Deleted 597829 (28. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,

hat hier bitte jemand Tipps, gpx ... für eine Tour komplett um den Edersee, aber ohne möglichst über die (Rand-)Straße fahren zu müssen, also möglichst hauptsächlich durchn Wald?

Danke.

Gruß

Bud


----------



## JumpingJohn (4. Januar 2022)

So bin ich 2011 gefahren:



			https://www.alltrails.com/explore/recording/rund-um-den-edersee--5?u=m
		


Südlich vom Edersee komplett Radweg, in den Kellerwald darfst du nur über ausgeschriebene Radwege durch und dafür die extra Höhenmeter war es mir nicht Wert. Auf der Nordseite gibt es ein paar kurze Stückchen Asphalt die sich nicht umfahren lassen, Highlight war damals der Knorreichenpfad (hoffe der Name ist richtig), aber bitte aufpassen, da gibt es ein kurzes Teilstück über einen super schmalen Pfad an einen richtig steilem Geröllhang, den ich geschoben habe (ob ich den Pfad mit dem MTB benutzen hätte dürfen weiß ich allerdings nicht). Bei Basdorf könnte man sicher noch etwas mehr Waldweg Richtung Scheid nutzen, aber da ich damals nur über Karte auf dem Navi gefahren bin und ich da schon etwas fertig gewesen bin war das so einfach einfacher gewesen.

Viel Spaß damit, hoffe das bringt dich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (29. Januar 2022)

Der Knorreichenpfad darf befahren werden. Habe vor Jahren mal auf Scheidt gewohnt und beim Rathaus in Sachsenhausen nachgefragt genau deswegen.

Verboten ist es nicht, empfohlen aber auch nicht 😜


----------



## Boshi_Michael (17. März 2022)

Ich würde dir den ausgeschilderten Urwaldstieg gegen den Uhrzeigersinn empfehlen. Ist zwar nicht komplett fürs MTB erlaubt, aber wenn du nicht gerade bei bestem Ausflugs- und Wanderwetter fährst geht es. Eine tolle Strecke ca. 68k mit 1.500 Höhenmeter.
Gruß


----------

